# Jure sanguinis UK citizen wanting Italian citizenship



## Saxon87 (Sep 21, 2021)

Hi everyone. I'm literally pulling my hair out trying to figure out the best way to get my European citizenship back post Brexit. My grandfather was Italian and I'm entitled to become officially European again but I just don't know where to start. Has anyone had any recent experience of the updated [email protected] online appointment booking service? Every time I try to get an appointment there is nothing. I try every single night at 11pm uk time which is midnight in Rome when the appointment are meant to be released. Nightmare. Plus getting hold of my grandads birth certificate, do I get this from the commune he was born in? Do they send an copy that I can use for the application? One more thing, I do have responsibilities in the UK which will stop me from going to Italy for 3 months straight to apply from within Italy but do you know if I'm able to go over as a tourist to start the process and then come back and forth from the uk until its granted or do I need to remain in Italy for the whole time until the citizenship is finalised? I would be so grateful for any information anyone has. Going round in circles here!


----------

